# The Order: 1886



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Aprile 2015)

*The Order: 1886*

In un'epoca segnata dai prodigi della scienza, a Londra, tra le pieghe della rivoluzione industriale, schiere di nemici minacciano di far sprofondare nel caos la città. E con essa il mondo intero. Le speranze della città sono riposte negli unici paladini dell'umanità, una congrega di cavalieri nota come l'Ordine. Una guerra secolare contro la più temibile delle minacce, il cui esito modificherà per sempre il corso della storia.

Data di uscita: Disponibile ora
Genere: Azione 
Editore: SCEE
Sviluppatore: Ready At Dawn


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2015)

Gioco che ha scatenato terribili flame war in tutto il mondo, per il suo essere molto molto breve e l'essere più film che videogioco... ma per i miei gusti resta l'esperienza migliore che ho provato in questa next-gen.

Non è ovviamente per tutti, le feroci critiche posso anche capirle.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2015)

Molto interessante, ma la storia è vera?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Molto interessante, ma la storia è vera?



No, riprende la leggenda di re Artù in tutto altro contesto ed epoca. 
Questa è solo la premessa, non posso dire altro se no sarebbe spoiler.

La storia però è una trilogia già programmata, in questo primo gioco purtroppo resta tutto in sospeso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Aprile 2015)

"gioco" ridicolo. Un insulto a tutti i veri gamer. La mia ragazza l'ha platinato in 3 ore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> "gioco" ridicolo. Un insulto a tutti i veri gamer.



Non se ne uscirà mai da questa discussione, è la stessa in tutti i forum del mondo per questo titolo.

Io gioco da più di 20 anni ma mi è piaciuto, non lo valuto un insulto.
Perchè non lo valuto come gioco in senso stretto, è un'esperienza diversa, e per quelli che erano i suoi obiettivi (showcase cinematografico) è al top.

Chiaro chi si aspetta un videogioco vero e proprio con ore e ore di gameplay, magari open world, e tutti gli altri aspetti più consoni a un videogioco di questa era, deve starne alla larga più che mai.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non se ne uscirà mai da questa discussione, è la stessa in tutti i forum del mondo per questo titolo.
> 
> Io gioco da più di 20 anni ma mi è piaciuto, non lo valuto un insulto.
> Perchè non lo valuto come gioco in senso stretto, è un'esperienza diversa, e per quelli che erano i suoi obiettivi (showcase cinematografico) è al top.
> ...



allora diciamo che è un insulto pagare un prodotto che ti dura 6-7 ore(ad andare bene) 70 euro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> allora diciamo che è un insulto pagare un prodotto che ti dura 6-7 ore(ad andare bene) 70 euro.



Questo si, non è da prendere a prezzo pieno. Concordo.


----------

